# All the slot cars that I had back in the 80's



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Sending pics of all of them,I just got a scanner so this is a test.~ I sold them all back in the late 80's to go in to R/C What a mistake, You may want to sit down before you see what I sold them all for ~ $400.oo ~ 175 used afx all in 7 plus cond. ~ 60 new afx on cards ~ 42 t-jets all in 6 plus cond. ~ 5 tyco pro ~ 282 cars total ~ Plus a big box of good used aurora track. ~~I hope that the pics up-load ok.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I still wouldn't be able to sit down... OMG!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think Joez ended up with them. :lol:

Dang dude just burn those pics and stop tormenting yourself and the rest of us.


----------



## Alex_Merkin (Dec 16, 2008)

holy ballz.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I think Joez ended up with them. :lol:
> 
> Dang dude just burn those pics and stop tormenting yourself and the rest of us.



No....now that ain't even funny, 'Doba. (I know you are just poking, mate)

I was victimized in the early 80s (I was 15) by a smooth talking, dapper chap in a felt fedora. This clown tried getting me to sell him my collection of 37 Tjets and Magna cars for 6o dollars. I was after a brand new bike. (I had never had a brand new bike where something didn't wobble or rattle.) and 60 dollars wasn't going to cut it, hey.
Well, a long story short, If he wanted my cars, he had to buy the MILES of L&J Aurora track (with all the special pieces) too.
He got my cars and 5 Pabst beer cases full of track for 90 dollars.
Believe me, I have had sellers remorse for years. TJETDRAGRACER, I have an idea on how you might feel.

My recent find makes up for that loss.....mostly. There is still a piece or two (ok, 5) that I do not have yet. None are hard to find and I will have them some day.:thumbsup:

Peace, brothers!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

ouch...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> No....now that ain't even funny, 'Doba. (I know you are just poking, mate)
> 
> I was victimized in the early 80s (I was 15) by a smooth talking, dapper chap in a felt fedora. This clown tried getting me to sell him my collection of 37 Tjets and Magna cars for 6o dollars. I was after a brand new bike. (I had never had a brand new bike where something didn't wobble or rattle.) and 60 dollars wasn't going to cut it, hey.
> Well, a long story short, If he wanted my cars, he had to buy the MILES of L&J Aurora track (with all the special pieces) too.
> ...


Man, I would have given you a least a C note. :devil:


 rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*yes I am still kicking myself*

I do believe most of us have a story to tell in this department.. Mine had more to do with the trains I bought for my last table. I had five different different sets of Athearn diesel engines, two full sets of passenger cars, about 50 freight cars, somewhere around 20 remote switches and about fifteen fairly well assembled buildings including the infamous IRS on fire. After the divorce, things naturally got screwed up, and I let them all go for... I hate to admit it.. $120.00.. At least I kept the slotcars and track... Now if only those weren't 1300 miles away silently rusting in a non climate controlled storage unit in sunny FLA......

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> At least I kept the slotcars and track... Now if only those weren't 1300 miles away silently rusting in a non climate controlled storage unit in sunny FLA......
> 
> UtherJoe


UJ,
I'm sure there's someone on the board that would go over to the storage place and get them out and watch them until you return to the south. :devil: 
rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There really isn't much worth anything. A few US1 trucks,about 10 mixed tyco and AFX street type cars in various conditions, and an old pit kit with the pieces of mebbe 5 or 6 T-jets. I got the pit kit and the TJets from a friend, and I barely remember what they were.. I recall a XL-500 and a Riv. What color they were and if all the pieces were there is a mystery.. maybe a hotrod?? All I can say is little metal pit kit overloaded with slotcars + FLA heat for 4 years = ??? Blob of rusty goop???


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There really isn't much worth anything. A few US1 trucks,about 10 mixed tyco and AFX street type cars in various conditions, and an old pit kit with the pieces of mebbe 5 or 6 T-jets. I got the pit kit and the TJets from a friend, and I barely remember what they were.. I recall a XL-500 and a Riv. What color they were and if all the pieces were there is a mystery.. maybe a hotrod?? All I can say is little metal pit kit overloaded with slotcars + FLA heat for 4 years = ??? Blob of rusty goop???


What part of FLA?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

East coast..Vero Beach.. They're buried in a 5X10 unit. With any luck I'll be taking a trip in Feb or March to move it up here. I've spent 3X as much as the stuff is worth storing it..


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Back in the 80's I bought new afx cars for $10. each*

I was buying them from a guy in New York for $10.oo for the basic afx new on the cards~ $15.oo for the 55 Chevy's with flames ~ $60.oo for a set of 4 dragsters~ About selling them I sold them all to Bob from Bob's Collectors Shop on the West Side of Mich. ~ 4 hour round trip from my house. ~ I am willing to bet he may have some of them sill in his personal collection.~Well now 20 years later buying AutoWorld cars for the same price.~~Sending some pics of two of my past set-up's ~ the first was a two 4x8 board setup with aurora track and aurora wide track on the back half ~ the other was a tyco setup.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I had mostly AFX, M/T, HP2 and HP7 as a kid. There were a couple of Tjets floating around my pit box, but at the time, to me, they were those junky little old things that never ran right. So in college, when I raced 1/24 and 1/32 slots at a hobby store near campus, when a guy offered me 20 bucks for the old Tjet in my pit box, I gladly accepted...

which Tjet, you ask?

a medium blue Mach 1 that my uncle gave me... as I recall, it had ajs with aluminum rims on the back...

d'oh. :freak:

--rick


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't say I had quite the rough experience you had but I had around 130 cars or so in the early 90's and a ton of track. I also had alot of the ideal tcr stuff. I sold all my cars and track to someone for $700. Of all of the cars I had the only two I haven't yet replaced, and I will, is the candy tyrell F1 #3 car & the #15 (elf I think) F1. A couple of my alltime favorites and they seem to be tougher to get lately. Not sure what the deal is there. I don't seem to recall having anything so rare that it's virtually impossible to find though and I didn't have anything MIP like you had up there on your wall.

Cool stuff though.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Sending pics of all of them,I just got a scanner so this is a test.~ I sold them all back in the late 80's to go in to R/C What a mistake, You may want to sit down before you see what I sold them all for ~ $400.oo ~ 175 used afx all in 7 plus cond. ~ 60 new afx on cards ~ 42 t-jets all in 6 plus cond. ~ 5 tyco pro ~ 282 cars total ~ Plus a big box of good used aurora track. ~~I hope that the pics up-load ok.


look at them tycopro2 cubes!what cars are in them?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Slotcarman- When you come to Vero to get your cars, drive another 45 minutes to Jupiter. We'll get them clean up and do a few turns on my track.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have 2 friends that live in Vero Beach, been about 2 years since I talked to them. 6 years since I visited last.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

"You may want to sit down before you see what I sold them all for..."

How The Hell Were Y O U Able To Sit Down After That!!!??? (-:

Having been a long time mail order customer of Bob's, I bet I have some of your stuff in my collection - or it passed through my hands.

Gene


----------

